# Changing Colors!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just love the goats that change colors, do you have one, I'd love to see pics! Here's Tiree at 3 months, 7 months, 9 months and 3 years!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

And here's Tiree's daughter Lady Clair as a baby, early spring and now.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, so pretty!!! Yeah, our buck changed a lot. 
His name is Tarzan. He's coming back here to nc this weekend!! 
My bro took him to va. I'll try and post some pics. 
He reminds me of yours a bit. Just bigger.


Home of Some AWESOME seriously nice ADGA Alpine
Goats.
Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have several goats that started off life as white, only to turn light gold, then medium goald and then dark gold by the time they are adults. Some of them end up with a white belly band too!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That would be cool! do you have pics? I want to see!!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My mini Nubian was pure white till she was 8 months old and then she started getting gold/ light brown tones throughout her hair especially on her neck and now she has a tiny patch of chocolate brown hair on her belly.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's my Pepper at day 1 and then now at 4 months old.















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Everytime I see Tiree I fall in love again, what a fine looking buck!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you, I hope you enjoy the pics, he moved to his new farm about a hour from me! (I sent her to TGS, so we may see more of him)


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Before 













After.
Tarzan he got pretty massive! That's the only darn picture I have of him when he was little.
Oh well. His face changed the most. It turned black.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I SOOO love Tarzan, he is just like my Tiree was, and my new Alpine buckling can have a good example to grow up to look like!!! And his horns :drool:!!!!!! I'm just a sucker for nice big horns!!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Me too. Haha, all our goats have always had perfect big straight horns.
 I think Tiree is pretty cute too. What was he mixed with? Nubian or boer?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Pure Kiko!!!(some Kiko's ears drop) All my goats have horns, most have nice/perfect horns!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, he's pretty. Wow, I thought he was alpine crossed with something.


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

1 day old







5 month old she the one wit the blue collar


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, that's a big change!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I almost wrote "Cou Blanc" on my Pretty Pet's registration papers. She was such a classic Alpine color! 















Then she began to darken and at two months you could just begin to see a white strike on her right side. 















That fall I shaved her for the State Fair to reveal a beautiful gray-brown coat under all the white and buff. She's exactly three months old here. 








Here she is just freshening on her first birthday. The closest I can come to describing the color of her front end is "tweed". It's a beautiful mix of grays, browns, and tans with just a pinch of white roaning. Her hindquarters (which look black in this photos) are actually gray roan--a color she got from her Nubian father.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's just GORGES!!!!! And those ears are SOOO cute!!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hershey used to be a nice light brown. You can see the darkness in her face starting and the stripe down her back. She was a few weeks old in these pics. 















Then she just started getting darker and darker...
Here she is 6 months later. She's kinda ugly now. Lol








The hairs are actually still brown, but black on the tips. She looks brindled.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG! A brindle!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Whoa! That's cool! That happened to all my bucks this year. 
It happens seasonally to my doe. 0.o She's a brown all summer than she's black\brown all through fall, winter, and spring. It's weird.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe it's just her winter coat?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one that started out pretty much solid black looking, but she actually was covered in moon spots. Gradually, her moon spots have lightened to a chocolate color.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

That looks so cool!


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Although not my goat, one I know does the same as many have stated here - light brown in the summer time and turns very dark in the winter. Similar to the pictures that IntheCrookedPines posted.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, it must be their winter coat and lack of greens. Hmmm...


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Before shave.







After shave!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hodgson and CrookedPines - do you have any pictures of the parents? Trying to guess at the genetics...


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Her dad was a Nubian, that's all I know. The doe was bred when I got her. 
Here's her mom, ornery old herd queen Barb.

Supervising the LGD's wrestling in the woods and resting on a hill with another LGD.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Your dog looks like ours! Haha! I have not the slightest clue what Little Lou's parents looked like. She's registered adga 
Um...cherry glen, willow run, and something else. Lol forgot.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Actually, what kinda dog is that? We
Have never figured out what Buddy is. My brother found him on the side of the road at about 6 weeks old.













He would have longer hair but my brother keeps him shaved. He's always had skin problems.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> View attachment 73735
> 
> Before
> View attachment 73736
> ...


Those horns are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

This is my La Mancha doeling Athena a couple hours after birth and then again at 5 months.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Actually, what kinda dog is that? We
> Have never figured out what Buddy is. My brother found him on the side of the road at about 6 weeks old.
> View attachment 83600
> View attachment 83601
> ...


They're Anatolian Shepherds. Yours looks a bit small to be one, mine are on the small side and are each 100 pounds or more. Cute dog though! I love dogs with masks. 
Here's some better pics of mine. Also, mine are long haired but it's more common for the breed to have a short coat.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Your herd looks about as mixed up as mine!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow! Their hair color and texture looks exactly the same! And Buddy is really good with the goats.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks!! His babies got those big horns too!!













See those horns growing? They're gonna be bigger (I think). 
And Lucy looks pretty upset.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Hodgson said:


> They're Anatolian Shepherds. Yours looks a bit small to be one, mine are on the small side and are each 100 pounds or more. Cute dog though! I love dogs with masks.
> Here's some better pics of mine. Also, mine are long haired but it's more common for the breed to have a short coat.


I know an Anatolian that is 200 pounds. Big doggy!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, Buddy is about 60
Pounds and he's 3 years old. So, his a mini one. Lol


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep, definitely could have Anatolian in him. 

Wow a 200 pound Anatolian! I bet his goats feel extra safe!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ziegen said:


> Although not my goat, one I know does the same as many have stated here - light brown in the summer time and turns very dark in the winter. Similar to the pictures that IntheCrookedPines posted.


I have one that is the exact opposite during the summer she is a deep chocolate brown and during the winter she almost becomes a cinnamon color. She is really pretty either way but her name is Brown Sugar I guess she becomes Light brown Sugar during the winter???


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are a couple: Sorry they got out of order. #1 and #4 go together - are a buck. And #2 and #3 are the same doe.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Lots of change there.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The black on the buck is normal, it's a result of testosterone production.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a picture of my doe Chocolate Vixen at one week old. The picture looks like a black and tan buckskin but in person she looked chocolate brown and tan.

















And this is her at 11 months old.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

That's pretty cool!! Love her coloring.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Mayhem looked like Scooby Doo when he was a baby,


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

WOWZA, he's gorgeous! I'm in love with his baby spots!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Me two!!!! is that a white Dane or a Dogo?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I loved his black baby spots and was sad to see them go, but still think he's pretty handsome! 

And the dog is my dane Revel.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Handsome, both of them!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My doe Feta is normally all cream...but every winter she gets her "angry eyes". Ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^That's cool! I've never seen one do that.


----------

